

IWatch + iOS 8: Apple sets out to redefine mobile health, fitness tracking - psbp
http://9to5mac.com/2014/01/31/iwatch-ios-8-apple-sets-out-to-redefine-mobile-health-fitness-tracking/

======
k-mcgrady
The introduction of the M7 last year seemed to be a step in this direction.
It's also the only major use I can see for wearables such as watches. If there
are planning to release a watch health monitoring would be the main selling
point for me. I don't need a device on my wrist letting me know I have a new
text message/email/notification. This would be a much better use of that
technology.

~~~
clarky07
You know, I thought the same thing until I got a Pebble to do some development
on. Turns out, I really like getting notifications on my wrist. Lets me know
if it's actually something I need to get my phone out for.

Also, it's easier to dismiss calls if I'm in a place where I can't/don't want
to take a call.

------
clarky07
The question is, how far will Apple go down this path. Will they kill any
developer with a health and fitness tracking app, or just provide the tools to
make our apps better?

Until reading this article, I was excited for the possibilities of an iWatch
for my apps. Now I'm a little bit scared of being crushed by Apple.

